

Memories of System 7.5 - danilocampos
http://blog.danilocampos.com/2011/03/19/memories-of-system-7-5/

======
noonespecial
Nostalgia so strong I got vertigo. Aldus Pagemaker, System 7 on the
MacintoshLC's in the computer lab.

The were _color_ dammit. In 1992 when the school got these, it seemed like a
time machine had dropped them off. They had hard disks! Even my Amiga was
jealous.

~~~
danilocampos
Oh man, Macintosh LC! We had 575s in my school's computer lab and I know
exactly what you mean. Almost alien technology or something. They were so
damned cool.

~~~
makecheck
Remember the good old days when the OS came with a way to edit your desktop
pattern? (And for that matter, easily set it to any solid color?)

------
maxharris
_I learned way more from my Mac than school ever gave me._

Me too!

